# Tesla's smallest battery pack. Over-priced, but very cool...



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/20/t...s-a-mobile-battery-pack-to-charge-your-phone/


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's the direct link to the Powerbank in the Tesla on-line store:
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/apparel/powerbank.html?sku=8756721-00-A

You can also get your own (Desktop) Supercharger  :
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/product/apparel/desktop-supercharger.html?sku=8756722-00-A


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, what are the use-cases for a gadget like the Powerbank in this day and age? It would have to be a situation where you don't have access to wall power or a car charger. Camping for several days where you had to hike a fair distance from where you had parked your car, perhaps?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the use-cases for a gadget like the Powerbank in this day and age? It would have to be a situation where you don't have access to wall power or a car charger. Camping for several days where you had to hike a fair distance from where you had parked your car, perhaps?


I use one when flying across the continent. Not all planes have reliable power available.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I use one when flying across the continent. Not all planes have reliable power available.


Same here though batteries are so good on phones now and I generally use my iPad on flight and spare the phone anyway.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the use-cases for a gadget like the Powerbank in this day and age? It would have to be a situation where you don't have access to wall power or a car charger. Camping for several days where you had to hike a fair distance from where you had parked your car, perhaps?


going to a stadium that doesn't have wifi. your cell phone attempting to use the same airwaves as 50,000 other people will drain a battery before the beer guy's last call


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I would have bought one had it not been out of stock. My biggest battery drain time is during Iceland Airwaves (nonstop concerts, mostly in tiny venues; I usually go to 80-85 or so in five days). Even with the phone set on Stamina Mode it often gets pretty low (all of the checking schedules / maps / taking pictures and video / doing stuff with the phone between acts (browsing the web, selecting / deleting pictures / videos, uploading pictures / videos, etc)).


----------

